# Fish disappearences, are danios to blame



## Cluskey (May 1, 2011)

Sup guys i'm new here. 
I have a month old 29 gallon planted tropical tank.
Almost 2 weeks ago I got my first fish, 6 neon tetras, 6 cherry barbs and 6 kuhli loach, they were fine together and and the kuhli were quite active despite hearing they hide most of the time.
a few days back I added 3 leopard danio, since then my loach barely come out during the day and the rest seem to stick to the planted areas.
I then noticed that one of my Tetras has completely disappeared in the last 2 days, he was the smallest in the group so i wasnt sure if he had problems anyway but theres no sign of him, Ive checked the filter and stuff aswell, I looked again this morning and one of the cherry barbs may also have gone, they wont stay still long enough to count lol
Ive never been able to count all the loach since first putting them into the tank as theyre expert hiders.
The only decoration I have apart from plants is bogwood which Ive checked and they arent under/in there.
Also theres one or two small snails knocking about in there.

Should I remove the Danios?

anymore info you need just ask


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

remove them for now they are most likley scared of them so remove them then they will go back to normale


----------



## Cluskey (May 1, 2011)

Im a beginner so this is my first tank so I've got nowhere else to put them, although my cousin likes my tank and may be getting one in a couple of weeks so theres always the option to pass them onto him once hes got it cycled.
Also managed to count up all the barbs and theyre all there, i think the only advantage of the current situation is that the neons and cherrys are shoaling together where as before they were dispersed


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

They should only school when they are stressed or scared so they must be terifid


----------



## Cluskey (May 1, 2011)

really, I mean the tetras are sticking together and the cherrys together, not one big group of both


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

I relize but maby the danios are scared because of only having 3 and so they are bulling your other fish.


----------



## Cluskey (May 1, 2011)

kk, mystery solved, kinda. no idea where he came from but the tetra's body turned up right at the front of the glass with no visable signs of being ate that I could tell so the danios are off the hook. My water seems to be fine but ever since I got the Tetras it was always the smallest and palest out of them so I think it may have just been unhealthy from the start.
As for danio numbers I dont really want too many of them so whats the minimum I shud have, also your comment confused me so i re-read my first post, it was a typing mistake I have 4 danios


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok I have daions and you should have 6 I got my 3 to be ok for a long time and they will be ok for now but it would be best to add 2 more at least.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Danio's would never eat a live fish, maybe some fin nipping, but danios mostly mind their own business.


----------



## Cluskey (May 1, 2011)

Ok, thanks anyway guys, btw If i added zebra danios to have a bit of variation would that solve it


----------



## Guppie luver (Feb 2, 2011)

I think so.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The leopard Danio is actually the same species as the Zebra Danio, it is a variant developed I think in Europe. You can read more in our profile, click on the shaded fish name (like Zebra Danio) to see the profile.

This is an active fish and needs space and a good sized group. Six is considered absolute minimum, but 8 would be better. Provided you really like this fish, I would get more. You will then be pretty much at the limit of your 29g though. Sometimes stores will exchange fish for credit, if you decide you don't want more and can take the 3 back.

Byron.


----------

